# ****NIAGARA FALLS- CANADA****



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi all:

I took these pictures this week in the falls area. It's such a beautiful place and I hope that everyone of you who has not visited it gets to visit it. 

Niagar Falls is 2 hours away from Toronto and there are so many things to do there and even if you stay there for 3 days you might not be able to see it all so when you come to this area try to stay for a while.

The Canadian side is the fun side. First of all you have a great view of Both American and Horseshoe Canadian falls and also there are many attractions, fun activites and very nice Casinos around.

Enjoy :cheers: 

This is the American Falls. The side that the falls is is U.S and I am standing in Canada so basically this river is the border betweem U.S and Canada in the falls area. The city you see at the back is the City of Niagara Falls U.S located in the state of New York.










This one is the Canadian Horseshoe falls since it looks like a horseshoe.










These are some hotels and Casinos














































This bridge connects U.S and Canada. On the left side is Canada and right side U.S





































This is the Skylon Tower, it has a great view of the area and I have snapped pictures from the top




























These are the projectors that reflect light on the falls at night



















The city again is the city of Niagar Falls U.S and where I am standing in Canada is called the city of Niagar Falls, Canada.



















This is the downtown Niagara Falls in Canada, which is called the Clifton Hill and it's a very fun area and very crowded.










More Clifton Hill and the Sky Wheel



















The view at night 




























When you look north from the Skylon Tower you can hardly see the downtown Toronto area and I have marked it with color so it's easier to recognize and the purple line reflecting on the Lake Ontario is C.N Tower.
Toronto is a very huge city from East to West from the most eastern suburb of Toronto that is Oshawa to the western part of the city that is Hamilton is about 1hr 45min drive on the highway without traffic.
If you go on top of C.N Tower on clear night you can also see the lights of Niagar Falls since they are exactly across from each other.










And this is the same picture without the signs










Clifton Hill area at night




























This is like Vegas crowded all night long and nearly empty in the morning.




























Also we went for a ride on sky Wheel too. It was very nice. It kind of reminds me of the Eye of London  












































































































This is the Fallsview Casino























































This is also a Totem pole ( Native people's artwork) area near the falls, which is so nice.





































Hope you liked the tour


----------



## cmoonflyer (Aug 17, 2005)

Nice , very impressive and hope to visit it one day !


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

the most famouse waterfall in the world! thanks for sharing. but how dare the ship floating near the fall? it's dangerous!


----------



## Derryn-Hinch (Jul 26, 2006)

edited by Taller, Better

Know what, Derryn-Hinch? I'd say you have done enough trolling about Canadian cities in the 
past, wouldn't you? If you dislike them so much, please stay out of the photothreads involving Canadian cities.


----------



## AmherstMan (May 25, 2006)

oliver999 said:


> the most famouse waterfall in the world! thanks for sharing. but how dare the ship floating near the fall? it's dangerous!


The ships are actualy 100yards away from the falls. The shear size of the falls make it seem closer on land and on the Maid of the Mist. There is no danger

I like the pic were you can see downtown Buffalo perfectly. 

The casino and hotel in Niagara Falls, NY realy make a difference in the skyline.


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

Beautiful I wish that belgium was more like that xD


----------



## Libra (Jun 3, 2006)

Wow! Looks really beautiful. I had no idea that it gets that crowded. 

Nice pictures Ali, it makes me want to visit Niagra Falls.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Thank you all for your kind comments


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

TEHR_IR said:


> Beautiful I wish that belgium was more like that xD


wow very cool buddy, I had lost my thread among hundreds of threads and did not find it anymore shortly after I created it since it fell behind in the pages of threads and I was too lazy to go through them all, I'm so glad you found it 

btw, do u live in Belgium?


----------



## TEHR_IR (Mar 1, 2008)

alitezar said:


> wow very cool buddy, I had lost my thread among hundreds of threads and did not find it anymore shortly after I created it since it fell behind in the pages of threads and I was too lazy to go through them all, I'm so glad you found it
> 
> btw, do u live in Belgium?


you're welcomeYes it's a quite boring here I mean ok we are close to London,Paris,Amsterdam but you haven't much highrises ,Big city's like Toronto and Newyork and it's like 3° here I hate it xD The only thing here is nice is my computer and the airport


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pics alitezar kay:


----------



## Kuvvaci (Jan 1, 2005)

wonderful


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Fabulous work! Great aerial shots of Niagara Falls! I am going to move the thread to Urban Showcase, as the pics are your own!


----------



## 1NY (Nov 9, 2007)

its so beautiful!


----------



## Dazenik (Oct 30, 2008)

i dont like it! soo bored and also niagara falls should be more clean


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I've heard many things about Niagara Falls, but never that they are boring! LOL!


----------



## alison izi pinto (Nov 3, 2008)

Niagara Falls is bigger than Cataratas do Iguaçu Falls in Brazil? ( Sorry my english...)


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

It has a higher yearly flow I believe since it doesnt have wet/dry seasons like Igassu but I don't think the fals themselves are as spectcular and the area around them has been ruined by the terrible devolpments the OP highlighted.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Could we see Niagara Falls turn into Canada's Macau or Las Vegas? The photos suggest that a solid foundation exists for this type of development. Judging by some recent projects, it seems that the process has already started.

With Niagara Falls tourism receipts battered for many years in a row, the construction of over the top, extravagant, and expensive casinos and attractions looks to be the tonic this city needs for tourism to once again flourish.

All it would take is for one major gambling conglomerate to up the ante. Competition would inevitably lead to each player trying to out do the other with ever more elaborate designs. When will we see the first Bellagio?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

MoreOrLess said:


> It has a higher yearly flow I believe since it doesnt have wet/dry seasons like Igassu but I don't think the fals themselves are as spectcular and the area around them has been ruined by the terrible devolpments the OP highlighted.



By _"the area around them"_, I assume you refer to the town of Niagara Falls. That is only one tiny portion of the area around them... the rest is spectacular. The Niagara Escarpment is incredibly beautiful, and full of picturesque late Georgian/Victorian towns like Niagara-On-the-Lake. Also it is home to Ontario's growing wine industry, with 120 wineries set amid the lush rolling farmland. The region is anything but terrible; in fact it is as much a tourist destination as the Falls themselves. Sir Winston Churchill once referred to the region as "The prettiest Sunday drive in the world", and it is as pretty today as when he drove through it over half a century ago. If anyone is interested, here is a photothread I did of driving through this region:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=584874


----------

